# Older MTD tiller starts then dies



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I bought a used MTD rear tine tiller last fall. It started and ran ok at that time. After storing inside for the winter, I could get it to start but it will not keep running. I am not much of a mechanic and neither is my son so I need a lot of help here, please. The closest repair shop is literally hundreds of miles away.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

It's most likely a fuel problem, especially if it had fuel in it over the winter. Get some carb cleaner and take the carb apart and clean it up real good. Make sure all the holes are open.

Bobg


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

if I'm not mistaken they used some kind of foam gas filter in the tank, at least thats what I found with the one I have. it was all disintegrated and clogging the the intake and carb.

had to clean both real good , now it runs like a champ.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I bought a new tiller 2 years ago. Last year, I took it out to till the garden last year after storing it with gas in the carb. It would not crank. Come to find out, the ETHANEL gas had clogged up the needle valve in the bowl. Got it cleaned out and it would run. The ETHANEL gas leaves a white residue in the carb and lines. So, at the end of last year, I ran the carb empty. I put STABILE gas treatment in the gas tank with the gas. This year, I took tiller out to till the garden. I opened the valve to let the gas from the tank into the carb. The tiller would not start. I took the carb off, and it had dried, white residue in the needle valve and bowl. Cleaned it out and it ran. Apparently, after draining the carb last year, the little gas in the carb dried up and left the residue. So this year, option 1: I plan to leave the gas in the carb with a lot of STABILE gas treatment in it, made for ETHANEL gas, or option 2: go to the station with gas with NO ETHANEL and use the good stuff. This may not be your problem, but this ETHANEL gas is messing with all the small gas engines. This is my story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Thank you so much. i was thinking it was in the carburator. I am sure it had the "cheap" gas in it too. I am going to town today so will buy some carb cleaner and some real gas for it. I did find a small engine repair shop that is only 50 miles away, but will try cleaning the carb first.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

When you get your "good gas" dump the old stuff out of the tank first!

Clean the spark plug while you are at it.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Okay! I do have the old gas dumped. The spark plug looks good but will clean on it some more too. Thanks


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have to do the same thing with my tiller next month. Be very careful to avoid breaking the gaskets unless you plan on replacing them.


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Kshobbit said:


> I bought a used MTD rear tine tiller last fall. It started and ran ok at that time. After storing inside for the winter, I could get it to start but it will not keep running. I am not much of a mechanic and neither is my son so I need a lot of help here, please. The closest repair shop is literally hundreds of miles away.


I repair them.  I"m just down the road from you


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree, this is probably a fuel issue.

I agree with Travis on his suggestions...they are inexpensive fixes...and use non ethanol gas.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Barelahh,
Great news for me. I was given a lawn mower cause it didn't run too. Not sure why they did that as anyone can see that I am not a small engine repair person. Sure glad that you are and that you are close.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I had a briggs and scrap iron that the needle did not seat correctly, and the thing would run a bit and then die, like it was starving out of fuel, what was happening in the mean time was fuel in the tank was draining down into the oil... not a good thing.... easy fix with a carb kit.... but could have been a disaster with all that fuel in the oil!

So there is often more than meets the eye initially, though not always.... small engines are fairly simple to tear down and build again.

William
Idaho


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

It looks like my tiller is going to take a trip north to get running right. Thanks Barelahh


----------

